# Deulofeu show in Francia - Spagna 0-2. Video.



## admin (28 Marzo 2017)

Deulofeu show in Francia - Spagna 0-2. L'attaccante rossonero protagonista assoluto del match. Prima si è procurato un rigore e poi ha realizzato direttamente il gol del 2-0.

Video qui in basso al secondo e terzo post


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2017)




----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2017)




----------



## Ivan lancini (28 Marzo 2017)

Grande deulofeu forza milan


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Marzo 2017)

Stasera partita pazzesca ..


----------



## kolao95 (28 Marzo 2017)

Mi fa molto piacere per lui. Bravo Gerard!


----------



## fabri47 (28 Marzo 2017)

Da riscattare!


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Marzo 2017)

non riusciremo mai a riscattarlo  

pensate se torna niang al suo posto


----------



## Luca_Taz (29 Marzo 2017)

si ma che numero busquet........


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Marzo 2017)

Mi piace da matti questo ragazzo perchè lo trovo positivo e molto forte di 'testa' , consapevole dei suoi mezzi.
Continuo però a credere che possa rendere alla grandissima in un modulo a due punte.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Marzo 2017)

leggo tante voci su Keita, ma io piuttosto farei di tutto per riscattare questo Deulofeu, tecnicamente fortissimo, veloce, generoso (corre un casino durante i 90') e sembra davvero un ragazzo con la testa sulle spalle.
Deve solo lavorare un po' sulla concretezza sotto porta, ma ricordiamoci che ha appena 23 anni, è ancora in tempo per colmare questa lacuna


----------

